# 유리잔이 부딪히는 소리를 흉내내는 말



## bonbon2023

유리잔이 부딪힐 때 나는 소리를 나타내는 말(의성어)이 있을까요? 두 번째 문장의 의성어 '땡'이 종소리에 주로 쓰이는 느낌이 강해서 이상한 것 같지 않나요? 

종이 땡 땡 울렸다. 
건배를 할 때 땡(?)하고 나는 유리잔 소리가 더욱 경쾌했다.


----------



## Stassri

쨍 comes to my mind.


----------



## Rance

땡은 유리잔 소리라고 하기에는 조금 둔탁한 느낌이 나는군요. 주파소로치면 낮은 음역이라 해야할까요?
유리잔에 쓰일만한 의성어는 아마  쨍, 쨍그랑, 쟁그랑, 짤그랑, 잘그랑, 짤랑, 잘랑 등이 있지 않을까 싶은데요.
건배할때는 가볍고 할경우는 쨍~ 세게 할경우 쨍그랑이 어울리지 않을까 싶군요.
(너무 세게 건배하면 쨍그랑하고 유리잔이 깨지기도 하죠.)
그리고 유리잔에 얼음을 넣으셨다면 건배할때 짤그랑소리도 나지 않을까 생각해봅니다.


----------



## bonbon2023

감사합니다. 
건배할 때 '쨍~' 하는 유리잔 소리가 경쾌하다.
유리잔에 쨍그랑 얼음을 몇 개 넣었다.


----------

